# British uni places for UK students



## Brigitte Page (May 13, 2013)

As somebody with friends living, until recently, in the Canaries but who have returned to the UK to allow their son access to UK universities, I'd like to know what help and support is available to expat kids in Portuguese schools who want to apply to British universities. Do the school staff know about UK application procedures or are the students completely on their own?


----------

